# Loss of Dolby Digital signal with Tivo HD



## mike_camden (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi All,
Over the past few week, I have started experiencing an odd problem with my Tivo HD. My A/V Receiver is an Onkyo TX-SR605. I've noticed intermittent loss of sound signal from my Tivo HD to my receiver when outputting in Dolby Digital. I have only noticed this when watching live tv (i.e. football games). I have tried rebooting y Tivo HD which will clear up the problem for a couple of days. It will eventually come back. When the problem comes back , it will start slow (I'll notice a drop in sound signal maybe once every couple of hours). Within a week or so it will increase in frequency until I'm seeing a drop every couple of minutes. The drop outs are very short in duration a second or so each, but they can be very frustrating. The issue is only happening with a Dolby Digital signal. When I set the Tivo HD to output in PCM only (Dolby Digital to PCM in the Tivo settings), the drop outs don't happen. With the dropouts, I am only experiencing a drop in audio, there aren't any corresponding artifacts or drop in the video signal. Also, when I rewind to where the dropout originally occurred and replay it, it doesn't have the dropout, which makes me think there is some issue with the Tivo and not the signal.

I have checked the optical connection between the Tivo and my receiver. I've tried replacing the cable, and it hasn't helped. I've also connected a regular Comcast HD box using the same optical cable to the same input on the receiver and watched one of the two championship games last weekend using the Comcast box -- no dropouts.

Anyone have any ideas on how I should proceed next?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Supermurph (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm experiencing the same exact thing except it happens on channels that are not broadcasting Dolby Digital too. I first noticed it on football games, but now it also even happens on MSNBC. 

I'm also experiencing the video drop outs and black screen that has been reported on many other posts.

I'll try changing the sound settings as you did to see if that brings the sound back. I have a Scientific Atlanta M-stream cable card on Cox in Phx. Do you know if your card is SA or Motorola?


----------



## ilh (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm experiencing this too, just a glitch every hour or two in the middle of programming (not counting program boundaries). Changing optical cable made no difference.

With DD to PCM selected, I haven't noticed the problem, but I greatly prefer not using that setting.

I'm on FiOS with 2 S cards in a THD and a Onkyo 605. The receiver display indicates a momentary loss of DD5.1.


----------



## ski4404 (Dec 8, 2006)

I am also experiencing this problem. Using an optical cable to an Onkyo receiver. It is very annoying... I thought I saw a thread discussing this exact problem but I can't dig it up now.


----------



## jk5598224 (Jan 29, 2003)

Yes we are too with a Yamaha. HELP.


----------



## mike_camden (Dec 11, 2006)

Supermurph said:


> Do you know if your card is SA or Motorola?


My cards are Motorola.

I've also now started to notice it on shows that aren't Dolby Digital (SD shows). Again the problem goes away if I select PCM instead of Dolby Digital.


----------



## TiVoter123 (Jan 1, 2001)

Same problem here -- using OTA source (though I do have cable cards installed -- I don't watch any DD channels from the cable cards). When watching live tv i usually do a skip back right at the beginning so that I'm always 8 seconds behind, which seems to clear up the problem.


----------



## njdtivo (Nov 11, 2002)

I just started experiencing the same problem. DD to a Denon amp via HDMI. Only happens while watching live.

Has anyone received any response from Tivo on this?


----------



## ilh (Dec 21, 2007)

TiVoter123 said:


> Same problem here -- using OTA source (though I do have cable cards installed -- I don't watch any DD channels from the cable cards). When watching live tv i usually do a skip back right at the beginning so that I'm always 8 seconds behind, which seems to clear up the problem.


This makes no difference for me. I'm almost never up to real-time.

FWIW, I've gone maybe 6+ hours of HD without a glitch. Who knows why it comes and goes.

I wish the DD5.1 (or DD2.0 stream) wouldn't be dumped on every pause, FF, RW, etc. It causes my receiver a second or two to resync. Instead, I wish the TiVo would output a continuous DD stream with silence frames in it when it doesn't have audio. I wouldn't think that would be terribly difficult as long as it worked in whole frames (assuming there is some type of fixed "silence" frame in DD the TiVo could output--don't know for sure), and then receivers wouldn't have to cope with DD streams starting and stopping all the time. Sorry for the diversion.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

ilh said:


> I wish the DD5.1 (or DD2.0 stream) wouldn't be dumped on every pause, FF, RW, etc. It causes my receiver a second or two to resync. Instead, I wish the TiVo would output a continuous DD stream with silence frames in it when it doesn't have audio. I wouldn't think that would be terribly difficult as long as it worked in whole frames (assuming there is some type of fixed "silence" frame in DD the TiVo could output--don't know for sure), and then receivers wouldn't have to cope with DD streams starting and stopping all the time. Sorry for the diversion.


I believe that is the way TiVo used to do it. I'm not sure why they changed.


----------



## Dancar (Oct 8, 2001)

It's my understanding that Prior to the HD models, TiVos (other than the special DirectTV model) only had analog audio ouputs, so this wasn't an issue.


----------



## bizzy (Jan 20, 2004)

I don't see my receiver doing this.
I suggest that it is the decoder implementation on your receiver.
The only time my reciever re-syncs is when the source changes; like a DD 5.1 show cuts to a DD 2.0 commercial.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

bizzy said:


> I don't see my receiver doing this.
> I suggest that it is the decoder implementation on your receiver.
> The only time my reciever re-syncs is when the source changes; like a DD 5.1 show cuts to a DD 2.0 commercial.


Right. Some receivers are definitely more sensitive than others. Some receivers lose a signal lock very easily.

With a loss of signal lock or a format change, some receivers can reacquire and output sound in a 0.5s or less. Other receivers may take 2.0-4.0s to reacquire and output audio.

Sensitivity and format switching delays was one of the major reasons why I returned the Onkyo TX-SR805 and purchased the Denon 3808 instead. The Onkyo was sensitive and took three times as long as the Denon to reacquire audio signals and switch audio formats.


----------



## ilh (Dec 21, 2007)

Dancar said:


> It's my understanding that Prior to the HD models, TiVos (other than the special DirectTV model) only had analog audio ouputs, so this wasn't an issue.


My Series 2 DirecTiVo had optical output. On most material it output stereo PCM, but on some material (e.g., HBO) it could output DD5.1. I could've sworn even the bloops worked when playing DD5.1.

It never had the issues of audio dropout right after play/ff/rw/skip that my THD has (with the same receiver).


----------



## mike_camden (Dec 11, 2006)

bkdtv said:


> Sensitivity and format switching delays was one of the major reasons why I returned the Onkyo TX-SR805 and purchased the Denon 3808 instead. The Onkyo was sensitive and took three times as long as the Denon to reacquire audio signals and switch audio formats.


I wonder if this is why I'm experiencing my problem. I don't remember ever having this issue when I was using a Panasonic receiver. I don't remember the problem starting as soon as I upgraded to the Onkyo, but it really does seem like a sensitivity issue to me. Is there a setting that can be adjusted in the Onkyo to fix the sensitivity? I hope something can be done -- it's just weird that I don't have the problem when I move a Moto HD receiver down and connect it to the Onkyo and I didn't have a problem with the Tivo HD connected to the Panny receiver. It's just odd that the problem happens with just this combination of equipment. I don't know if the issue is the signal from the cable cards, the Tivo, the receiver or something else.


----------



## Dancar (Oct 8, 2001)

ilh said:


> I wish the DD5.1 (or DD2.0 stream) wouldn't be dumped on every pause, FF, RW, etc. It causes my receiver a second or two to resync. Instead, I wish the TiVo would output a continuous DD stream with silence frames in it when it doesn't have audio. I wouldn't think that would be terribly difficult as long as it worked in whole frames (assuming there is some type of fixed "silence" frame in DD the TiVo could output--don't know for sure), and then receivers wouldn't have to cope with DD streams starting and stopping all the time. Sorry for the diversion.


It occurs to me that neither of the two DVD players I have connected to my receiver drop their DD 5.1 signal when we pause, FF or RW. If DVD players can maintain a signal when normal play is interrupted, a Tivo could too.

Hopefully this can be corrected with a software patch rather than new hardware, as I'm hoping to use our new Tivo for several years just like the last one.


----------



## ilh (Dec 21, 2007)

Good point. I just put in a feature request at tivo.com regarding this. Who knows if this does any good.


----------



## ilh (Dec 21, 2007)

I must have had at least ten audio dropouts watching the Super Bowl last night in HD. In all cases, rewinding did not reveal a dropout the second time. I was watching a recording about 10 minutes behind real-time.

It would seem to me that at times the THD gets overworked, an audio buffer empties out, and it drops a bit of audio. I wonder if anyone at TiVo is even looking at this. It is annoying.


----------



## bizzy (Jan 20, 2004)

There seems to be a lot of Onkyo popping up in reports like this. I know that its a long shot, but do you have another receiver that you can try running the digital audio through for troubleshooting?

Oh. Also, are you using TOSLink or HDMI?

I ask because I've never had this problem with my Sony receiver, but I also have an S3 and not a THD. I also use TOSLink instead of HDMI. So there are two variables that could help us narrow down where the problem is.


----------



## ilh (Dec 21, 2007)

No other receiver to use. I never had a problem with my previous Series 2 DirecTiVo, even with 5.1 material (e.g., HBO). I never had a problem with a DVD player, a PS2, or a PC, all attached digitally (TOSLink or Coax). It is only the TiVo and only intermittently.

I'm using TOSLink, and have already swapped out the cable with no change.


----------



## mike_camden (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm using optical (I've tried three cables), but I tried HDMI and had the same problem. As I mentioned in a post above, I didn't start noticing this problem when I was using a Panny digital receiver; I didn't notice it until I started using an Onkyo, so I'm thinking it has something to do with sensitivity of the receiver as someone above mentioned. Unfortunately, I don't have another receiver to try. I don't blame the receiver though because it's not there when I rewind. This makes me think that periodically, the Tivo processing isn't able to keep up with recording/output. This causes the Tivo to have a very short(i.e. millisecond) drop in signal outputted. The Onkyo may be extra sensitive to these drops causing it to switch processing modes and make it seem like the drop is in actuality a second or two instead of a millisecond (that probably wouldn't be noticeable). Just my speculation. Not too sure who can claim responsibility to fix the issue (Tivo, Onkyo, or Comcast for the signal), but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Supermurph (Oct 15, 2007)

bizzy said:


> There seems to be a lot of Onkyo popping up in reports like this. I know that its a long shot, but do you have another receiver that you can try running the digital audio through for troubleshooting?
> 
> Oh. Also, are you using TOSLink or HDMI?


I'm having the issue with a Sony receiver. I called Tivo and the guy talked me through a few things, but overall was not very helpful. I was using a HDMI cable to my TV and a TOSLink to my stereo. So, I've switched the video to component cable to see if maybe the Tivo was splitting the audio signal between the HDMI and TosLink. So far, I'm not sure. I definitely have not had the total drop out of the voice track that was occurring, but since I'm also having issue with the Tivo just going out . . . picture and all . . . . I'm not quite certain it's fixed yet.

If anybody else can post if they have this issue with component video and Toslink; no HDMI, it might help narrow it down.


----------



## jalex (Dec 8, 2004)

Just to add another data point, I'm using HDMI to go from the TiVo HD into the Onkyo and I'm seeing the same behavior. As others reported, this is not at any (noticeable) break in the stream -- not at a commercial boundary or any other cut for that matter. I haven't tried switching to PCM, but I assume that would resolve the problem (but then I'd be sending PCM to the receiver!).

Has anybody encoutered this with a Series 3? Is this only a TiVo HD problem?


----------



## njdtivo (Nov 11, 2002)

jalex said:


> Just to add another data point, I'm using HDMI to go from the TiVo HD into the Onkyo and I'm seeing the same behavior. As others reported, this is not at any (noticeable) break in the stream -- not at a commercial boundary or any other cut for that matter. I haven't tried switching to PCM, but I assume that would resolve the problem (but then I'd be sending PCM to the receiver!).
> 
> Has anybody encoutered this with a Series 3? Is this only a TiVo HD problem?


I experience it sporadically using an S3 and a Denon receiver.


----------



## ilh (Dec 21, 2007)

So much for THD and/or Onkyo. The common thread is the TiVo software.


----------



## gwar9999 (Jan 16, 2007)

I have similar issues but the dropout lasts for 1 second every time that I change channels within the first 5 seconds of the signal. That is, if I'm watching channel 2 and switch to 3 within 5 seconds I will lose audio for a second and then it will resume as normal. Occasionally, the audio will drop a second time particularly when switching to ESPN. I've noticed this on every channel: analog, digital, HD.

The problem was caused by a software upgrade. I confirmed this recently since I received a replacement S3 w/ 8.0 software that did not have the problem. When it upgraded to 9.2 the problem returned just like in my original S3.

I have my TiVo set to DD using HDMI to my Yamaha RX-v2700 receiver. The Yamaha handles audio perfectly from my other devices (PS3, DVD, etc) and since TiVo software 8.0 didn't have this problem it is definitely a bug that TiVo introduced in either 9.1 or 9.2.

I guess I can try PCM until the next software update.


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

mike_camden said:


> I'm using optical (I've tried three cables), but I tried HDMI and had the same problem. As I mentioned in a post above, I didn't start noticing this problem when I was using a Panny digital receiver; I didn't notice it until I started using an Onkyo, so I'm thinking it has something to do with sensitivity of the receiver as someone above mentioned. Unfortunately, I don't have another receiver to try. I don't blame the receiver though because it's not there when I rewind. This makes me think that periodically, the Tivo processing isn't able to keep up with recording/output. This causes the Tivo to have a very short(i.e. millisecond) drop in signal outputted. The Onkyo may be extra sensitive to these drops causing it to switch processing modes and make it seem like the drop is in actuality a second or two instead of a millisecond (that probably wouldn't be noticeable). Just my speculation. Not too sure who can claim responsibility to fix the issue (Tivo, Onkyo, or Comcast for the signal), but I'm not holding my breath.


I think your right, most of the time I don't use a receiver just the volume on the TV (The other half don't like surround sound)  and I still get the drops in sound and its not seconds, just a very short millisecond interuption that if you rewind to that same spot its not there the second time around. However, my millisecond drops are every 30 seconds or so appart.

I'm connected via HDMI to the TV


----------



## gwar9999 (Jan 16, 2007)

gwar9999 said:


> I guess I can try PCM until the next software update.


Nope, the "Dolby To PCM" doesn't correct the problem for me. I guess I have no choice but to wait for the 9.2 successor (or the version after that!) so I switched back to Dolby Digital on my receiver. FWIW, I always watch TV through my Yamaha receiver but it's a TiVo bug and has nothing to do with my receiver which works perfectly for all other devices.


----------



## alanronkin (Dec 28, 2005)

I am having the same problem with the Bose 3-2-1 system. Very annoying. Has anyone heard from Tivo?


----------



## BeeEss (Aug 30, 2007)

Just thought I'd throw my hat in this ring too:

Tivo HD --> Onkyo TX-SR605 via HDMI.

My SO is about to kill me - I'll try the PCM setting tonight to see if that clears anything up.

Incidentally, since the 605 can't send digital inputs to Zone 2, I ran a regular RCA cable from the Tivo's analog out into the Tape input on my 605. Then I set Zone 2 to the Tape input to run a set of wireless speakers in the next room so I can hear whatever is on TV. When the DD dropouts happen, the analog stream coming from the Tivo isn't lost - it works just fine. I suspect that's why the PCM setting is working for some people.

I'll be watching this one closely to see if there is any resolution.

Thanks!

--b


----------



## Javajane (Jan 11, 2003)

Near the end of January, beginning in February, I began to have sound problems with HBO and Comedy Central. It's interesting that these posts began around the same time. The sound would just cut out completely. The Dolby icon would be missing in the info menu. Usually selecting DD to PCM would solve the problem, but many times I've had to reboot the Tivo. 

Lately, it's been getting worse. If I Tivo two shows at the same time, one of them is missing the audio. Also, I've had more and more problems connecting with HDMI. I have a series 3 HD Tivo connected to HDMI and have a Denon receiver and use Comcast cablecards. . 

I called Tivo today and they didn't have an answer. They're going to send me a new HDMI cable to see if that's the problem. However, I decided to check here and it seems that most of us had the problem beginning around the same time, so maybe software is the problem? I've had a Series 2 for years with only a few minor glitches. What gives Tivo?


----------



## tw144 (Feb 6, 2004)

I'm a Tivo HD user, with TivoHD-> HDMI -> Onkyo SR605, and I have been having the same Dolby Digital issue described here for a few months now. I can put up with it, but when the glitch occurs it really bugs the wife....

I don't get the same issue with Dolby Digital using DVDPlayer -> HDMI -> Onkyo SR605, so I suspect the problem is the TivoHD.


----------



## Joybob (Oct 2, 2007)

Comedy Central is dolby digital???


----------



## mike_camden (Dec 11, 2006)

Javajane said:


> I called Tivo today and they didn't have an answer. They're going to send me a new HDMI cable to see if that's the problem.


I don't think that will help. My audio connection for Tivo HD is optical out to the Onkyo SR605. I have tried going straight HDMI; and it doesn't make a difference. I experience audio drop outs either way.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Joybob said:


> Comedy Central is dolby digital???


It is not DD5.1.

Some providers may deliver it as DD2.0.


----------



## ChrisNJ (Mar 7, 2007)

I had this happen to me for the first time last night on my Tivo S3 and a brand new Yamaha V663 connected via HDMI. Watching Lost in HD (OTA, no cablecards). Lost and Reaper were both recording and it only happened when I was watching in real time. If I skipped back the audio drop was not present in the recording and no other audio dropouts occurred. As soon as I went back to live the dropouts reappeared.


----------



## mike_camden (Dec 11, 2006)

I don't know why, but I may have found something that fixes the issue without disabling DD. While messing around with the some settings today, I noticed in the info window that CC was listed as being turned on (even though I didn't have the captioning on my screen). I clicked on it and selected off for the CC state. That was about three hours ago; I haven't noticed a single audio drop since. prior to my doing that, I was experiencing an audio drop approx. every 20 minutes. Only time will tell if it fixed it.


----------



## mike_camden (Dec 11, 2006)

The dropouts are back, so I guess this didn't fix it :-(


----------



## stluser (Oct 19, 2004)

I too have noticed this problem, and I must say I think it came after the 9.2 update. I never seemed to have this problem before 9.2, and also when I had my old DirecTivo, I never had any issues.

I have a Series 3 Tivo connected to a Sony receiver by optical cable. The Series 3 to TV connection is through HDMI.

I too have noticed that changed to output PCM only seems to "fix" the problem. When the audio dropouts occur, my receiver display flickers, noting the reset in Dolby (does not necessarily have to be in 5.1). Also note that rewinding to the same spot does not produce the dropout, so it is clearly not a signal strength or bad hard drive spot issue.

Hope this gets resolved soon.

Interesting that the main theory seems to be hardware overload of the box. Doesn't this remind you somewhat of the same audio dropouts we were getting when scrolling through the menu guides which was fixed with the subsequent update? Obviously it is occuring without the menu grid now, but the type of dropout and time duration is very similar


----------



## RayHs (Mar 8, 2008)

I seem to be having a similar issue with a new Tivo HD (9.2a) connected to an older Denon receiver via optical cable except in my case it's much worse.

In my case I completely lose sound when I change channels. It's not that the Tivo stops sending the audio stream but something happens to the audio data that causes the Denon to light up the error/overload led on it's panel. Toggling the digital/analog input on the Denon from digital to analog then back again clears the error and sound is restored.

I do not have this problem using the digital audio coax from the cable box that I still have and it's not an optical problem since I've also tried running the Tivo optical cable through an optical to coax converter and it has the same problem.

My guess is there's something occurring during channel changes where the Tivo is not correctly stopping and restarting the data stream, possibly causing invalid data to be sent and causing the Denon to lock with an error. It's possible that other receivers or newer ones may be intelligent enough to drop the invalid data and re-sync. My current workaround is using analog.


----------



## Dancar (Oct 8, 2001)

Boy I'm glad I have a cheap(er) Kenwood from around 2000-2001 instead of an expensive Denon or Onkyo receiver. My interuption during pause & channel change is between a half second and a second.

The real solution would be for TiVo to output a silent uninterupted DD stream during these opperations. That's what DVD players do.


----------



## SoonerBuckley (Mar 22, 2008)

Using a Harman Kardon hooked up toa Tivo HD via TOSLINK and experiencing the same problem. Have the latest update. I've noticed that it'll happen only on DD as well, and while its sportatic, it's more likely to happen during FF or Pause functions.


----------



## OvrrDrive (Dec 14, 2004)

FWIW, I'm currently using the optical output from my TV because I didn't have enough cables at the time to wire everything straight to the receiver and I don't have this problem at all. Of course I don't have 5.1 sound either, but at least its clean. I'll have to try the cable from the back of the tivo and see what I get... 

TV is a Samsung FP-T5084.


----------



## mrbubbles (Apr 12, 2003)

Add me to the list. TivoHD with 2 motorola S CCs feeding a Harman Kardon 635 (I think) via Toslink.


----------



## kenrippy (Jun 28, 2006)

i'm in too, onkyo 605, tivoHD via HDMI. 
i'm marking this thread to check back from time to time to see if a fix comes around, maybe a new tivo software update (9.3?) will take care of it.


----------



## ChrisNJ (Mar 7, 2007)

Anyone notice whether this only happens on certain channels? As far as I can tell it only happens for me on ABC, channel 6-1 OTA in Philly. I haven't seen it happen on any of the other Dolby Digital feeds.


----------



## mike_camden (Dec 11, 2006)

I've seen (actually heard) it happen on a bunch of cable channels. I have witnessed it on the following channels over the past two weeks: Fox News (SD), ESPN HD, KDKAHD (CBS), sci-fi, sci-fiHD, Nat Geo HD, ESPN2 HD, WTAEHD (ABC), and WTOVHD (NBC).


----------



## OvrrDrive (Dec 14, 2004)

Time to bring this one back to the top... 

I ran the optical cable to the tivo about a week ago and I've seen a little of what some of you are complaining about but I wouldn't say it's a big enough problem for me at least to complain very loudly. It seems like usually the drop is sound is associated with a signal problem most of the time. I notice a few random pixels on the picture flash out at the same time I have a break in sound. 

On a good note though, I had no idea so many programs were broadcast in DD. I'm in hog heaven!

It's even more disappointing now though when I have to go to a standard definition program. The picture and the sound suck for me now.


----------



## rdrapoport (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm having the same audio drop-out problem. TiVoHD (with Comcast multistream card) --> Onkyo 605. The TiVo guys convinced me that if I just added a 10-db cable signal booster, the problem would likely resolve. Well, $30 later, after a trip to Radioshack to purchase one of these, the problem has returned. Given that many of us are experiencing the same problem, can't we somehow prevail upon TiVo to at least acknowledge that this is a problem that needs their attention?


----------



## ilh (Dec 21, 2007)

This is not a cable signal quality issue if on a replay you do not see the audio dropout again. That is what I observe. I wonder if 9.3a will help...


----------



## wierdo (Apr 7, 2002)

stluser said:


> I too have noticed this problem, and I must say I think it came after the 9.2 update. I never seemed to have this problem before 9.2, and also when I had my old DirecTivo, I never had any issues.


Funny, that was a known and never fixed issue with the DirecTiVos. Random audio dropouts over SPDIF. It happened pretty regularly to me with both of my DirecTiVos and my old Sony receiver. As with what people are reporting here, it's not a signal issue most of the time, as you can skip back and hear the correct audio.

Oddly, I don't have an issue with my S3 and my Onkyo TX-SR605 over HDMI. I did have a problem with my Sony receiver over optical for a while, until I realized that my optical cable was going bad. Yes, they can be broken such that they cause intermittent dropouts.

What's really odd is that my Onkyo seems not to unlock from the DD stream like my old receiver did. Perhaps the S3 treats the HDMI and optical connections differently.


----------



## ilh (Dec 21, 2007)

Interesting. My Onkyo 605 "unlocks" from the DD stream on every button click. It is connected via 18-inch HDMI from my THD. I get identical behavior if I get audio via optical. I believe it happens only on DD5.1 for me and not DD2.0.


----------



## stluser (Oct 19, 2004)

Just to report, that 9.3a does NOT fix the problem for me at all.

I actually think this is beyond just a minor annoyance. Every program has these dropouts at least once every few minutes. Switching to PCM solves it completely, but that is a big pain.

I hope this gets fixed soon. Oh, and for what its worth, I never had this problem on my DirecTivo using the exact same optical cable and receiver (as some have reported this problem was on that device as well)


----------



## Bodie (Mar 12, 2003)

I've seen a bunch of references to Onkyo receivers in this thread so I thought I'd point something out to those who didn't already know. Onkyo has new firmware for the x05 receivers available over at the AVSForum. Look in the Audio Area in the Amps and Receivers (or something to that effect) section. There's threads for each receiver type and a generic Onkyo update thread with the links for each one. It fixes the slow lock ons (and the static/pops associated with them) and the "DTS bomb." I hope this helps.


----------



## nightline (Sep 16, 2002)

Just my 2 cents.. I am having this same issue, and have been having it for about 2 months now. My receiver is a Bose 3-2-1 GS system. I have to switch inputs on the Bose back and forth every time to fix the issue.

It is so bad for me, that I am at the point where I dont even ff through commercials anymore because as soon as I ff, and hit play again, I have to switch inputs. It is very annoying.

I am running 9.3a


----------



## OvrrDrive (Dec 14, 2004)

The fact that there are varying degrees of this problem kind of make this one a hard one to figure out. It varies from a dropout every few minutes like the above to mine where I get maybe 1 drop out every few hours. If this were strictly a Tivo firmware problem it should be consistent across the platform.

What are the variables here?


----------



## mike_camden (Dec 11, 2006)

I had thought 9.3 fixed my issue. I hadn't observed the issue for a couple of days after receiving 9.3. Then last night, it was back with a vengence. I had the Mythbusters marathon on DiscoveryHD on in the background for about 4 hours while I was doing a house project. It started dropping audio approx every 30 minutes. By the time I got sick of it, it was dropping audio about every 2-3 minutes. I rewound it approx. 10 seconds and played it for the next hour from the buffer without another drop. 

OvrrDrive - you're right, there are many variables, a few of which are... receiver brand and model, input source (cable, OTA, FIOS), cable card brand (SA or moto), cable card type (Multistream or single stream), channels, optical or HDMI, hard drive (original, modded, or WD expander), frequency of drops, types of drops.

My answers to these variables are:
Receiver brand/model: Onkyo TX-SR605
Input Source: digital cable - comcast. 
cable cards: moto, (2) single stream
channels where it occurs: I've experienced it on just about every digital channel, so I don't think there is any ryhme or reason to which channel.
audio output when drops are experienced : optical and HDMI (I've tried each and experienced drops with each)
Hard drive: I had with the stock drive. I also still have it with a WD DVR expander added.
Frequency of drops: varies. After a reboot, it is very infrequent (once an hour or less). As time from reboot increases, it becomes more frequent (as often as once every couple of minutes).
Types of drops: receiver loses audio signal (indicator on receiver goes out) for a couple of seconds. Drops are not there on the recorded viewing (either on the buffer or when viewing an actual recorded program).


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

OK, somewhat similar audio problem here. Didn't have it on 9.2a. Setup:

Series 3 TiVo HD (9.3a)
TOSLink to Panasonic XR-25S Receiver

TiVo recordings with 2.0 audio do not play audio until I switch audio inputs back and forth on my receiver, or turn the receiver off and then back on. Same autio issue whether recording was a local cable feed, or with downloaded TiVocast content. Have to toggle audio receiver inputs, or receiver off-the-on. Again, problem never occured on 9.2a...just appeared on the 9.3a install.

Audio does not come back on when toggling TiVo DD5.1 to PCM and back.

Audio does not come back on when toggling TiVo from DD5.1 DTV OTA signal to mono or 2.0 stereo channels.

Oh, yea, same audio setup as above...never had this problem with the Comcast/Motorola 3412 DVR in two years of use...

Come on TiVo...television audio has come a long way in the last 20 years...time to catch up! Hopefully they will get this fixed soon...what a major PITA...


----------



## mike_camden (Dec 11, 2006)

HomieG said:


> OK, somewhat similar audio problem here. Didn't have it on 9.2a. Setup: ....


I'm sorry that you're having an issue with your Tivo (I seriously am empathetic); however, your issue doesn't sound as if it's related to the one for which I started this thread. I have informed Tivo of this thread and been led to believe that they are checking it, so I would really like to keep this thread related to my initial post -- those experiencing audio that drops out when watching a live recording, but the problem isn't there when going back on the buffer or for recorded programs. For the situation I am describing, the issue is also resolved when changing audio out from DD to PCM.

Thanks in advance for your understanding.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

mike_camden said:


> I'm sorry that you're having an issue with your Tivo (I seriously am empathetic); however, your issue doesn't sound as if it's related to the one for which I started this thread. I have informed Tivo of this thread and been led to believe that they are checking it, so I would really like to keep this thread related to my initial post -- those experiencing audio that drops out when watching a live recording, but the problem isn't there when going back on the buffer or for recorded programs. For the situation I am describing, the issue is also resolved when changing audio out from DD to PCM.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your understanding.


So in other words, you've totally diagnosed your own audio issue, and mine, and came to the conclusion that it isn't related to yours. Tell me how you came to that conclusion. Give me a break thread cop 

Maybe my post offers additional data points to TiVo, maybe not. But I'd like them to determine that.


----------



## mike_camden (Dec 11, 2006)

HomieG said:


> So in other words, you've totally diagnosed your own audio issue, and mine, and came to the conclusion that it isn't related to yours. Tell me how you came to that conclusion. Give me a break thread cop
> 
> Maybe my post offers additional data points to TiVo, maybe not. But I'd like them to determine that.


Please don't take offense (that's not what I intended) and please feel free to start a thread detailing your issue; however, from your own description, your audio issue is significantly different from the one this thread is discussing. If you doubt that, please go back to my original post in the thread and read the description and compare that to what you posted.

In your post, you state that the audio will turn off and stay off until you turn the receiver off then on or switch audio inputs on the receiver. You also state that it happens with DD and PCM and on recordings. These circumstances are significantly different from those that I started this thread to discuss.

As the OP and since I believe that Tivo is moderating this particular thread for reports of what is happening with this specific situation, I merely informed you that I didn't think your issue was the same. I am now asking that you post your issue elsewhere so we don't get a whole bunch of dissimilar reports in this thread. Since it's a "free" forum, you can obviosuly choose to honor my request or tell me to go pack sand and ignore my request and help to make this thread irrelevant. I would think that it would also be in your own best interest to have folks reporting issues similar to your own in a separate thread so you can collect data points as to whether yours is a somewhat common problem or if it might be something else in your setup.


----------



## bizzy (Jan 20, 2004)

mike_camden said:


> As the OP and since I believe that Tivo is moderating this particular thread for reports of what is happening with this specific situation


Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## mike_camden (Dec 11, 2006)

bizzy said:


> Thanks for the laugh!


Yeah; moderating was the wrong word. I should have wrote monitoring this thread.


----------



## OvrrDrive (Dec 14, 2004)

Honestly, even at monitoring this thread it deserves a bit of a chuckle... :lol:

They have enough issues at hand they know about that I doubt they spend much time out looking for more. 

Still, it never hurts to discuss it.


----------



## outpost (Apr 9, 2008)

Just piling on: TiVo HD bought April 8, brief sound dropouts, connected via toslink to Pioneer Elite VSX-43tx. No cable -- off air only. Happens both when "live" and playing a saved recording. 

Also have a DirecTivo since several years connected with toslink without a problem.

Well, at least this thread spares me the hassle of exchanging the unit. And reassures me that I'm not too fussy. I hate it when a new item makes you so happy in some ways, and spoils it with a glitch.

Would there be any point in calling Tivo and asking for them to re-download the software?


----------



## mike_camden (Dec 11, 2006)

outpost said:


> Would there be any point in calling Tivo and asking for them to re-download the software?


It started with me with 9.2, so I'm not sure redownloading the current software would help. I would definately recommend contacting Tivo. When I did, I referenced this thread (gave them the URL) with multiple people with differing system components experiencing the same problem, so their engineers could get a better sense of what is happening.


----------



## outpost (Apr 9, 2008)

Does the Series 3 have the audio dropout problem as much as the Tivo HD?

I only see a couple of posts about the series 3 units experiencing audio dropouts. I bought my TiVo HD April 8, and have a 30 day exchange opportunity about to run out. So I'm wondering if trading up to the Series 3 would diminish the problem.

Did the HD add any new features?


----------



## HyperSprite (May 6, 2008)

I have a Tivo HD 9.3a and Yamaha RX-V663
Watching the diag screen on my Yamaha, when the sound drops out, it temporarily switches to PCM and then back to DD.

I have tried 
Tivo > hdmi sound and video > yamaha
Tivo > optical sound, hdmi video > yamaha
Tivo > optical sound > yamaha / Tivo > hdmi > TV (this was st find out if there was some kind of video/audio interference since it happens during changes. 

I only notice dropouts when something changes as in the following cases:
press the quick replay, RR, FF
Changing channels
Watching braodcast like CNN with lots of video changes

This does not happen with my DVD or old DirecTV tivo.


----------



## raghu1111 (Nov 16, 2005)

There in another thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=382626 about audio issues but there seems to be multiple issues reported.

This is only about audio format change caused by Tivo when you change channel: Here is what happens :

All my channels have Dolby digital audio (exact format might vary : DD5.1 or DD2.1 etc.. but not PCM). When you change the channel my receiver reports the format to be PCM between the channels. Tivo and the receiver are connected through optical cable. The speakers make a small noise because of this format change. This does not happen with digital audio from cable receiver.

The question is why does Tivo HD trigger this brief audio format change? One fix could be that receiver should handle it, but when it does not happen with any other devices, it makes sense that Tivo HD also plays nicely. Ideally Tivo HD should covert PCM to dolby for its menus and during the channel change.

Anyone know if such a feature is in the works? Tivo HD is a great Home Theater addition and it should be able to do a few simple things.

My receiver is Onkyo TX-SR504.

Thanks.


----------



## raghu1111 (Nov 16, 2005)

Oops! The above was meant to be new thread! will do that.


----------



## mike_camden (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey Raghu,
Are you getting any of the audio drop outs when you're just watching a channel for an hour or so? What you are describing is exactly what I see when I change channels also (as well as when ff or rewind, which causes a couple second pause); however, my big problem is when the receievr loses the audio signal periodically and audio drops for a second or two. This doesn't happen on the recording, so I have been getting around it by having live tv rewound about a second or two behind real-time.


----------



## ilh (Dec 21, 2007)

I get occasional DD dropouts while watching recorded material, maybe one every hour or two.


----------



## RoundBoy (Feb 10, 2005)

I just noticed this last night... i have the new Onkyo 606, and previous to this I only had 3.1 hooked up, using the processing mode to 'fake' 5.1

Since last night I put in actual side speakers, I now listen in DD5.1 direct, and I notice that every so often, I seem to loose a channel of audio... like the center, or the fronts.

fast forwarding and then playing, results in very muted audio for a second or two, then everything 'kicks in' to full.


----------



## ski4404 (Dec 8, 2006)

I have this issue also on my TivoHD hooked up by optical to my Onkyo receiver. Audio stream seems to drop out while watching live TV. Sometimes changing the channel a few times fixes it, but I'm not 100% sure. It gets worse as time goes on, eventually I end up rebooting to clear it up. Very frustrating.


----------



## raghu1111 (Nov 16, 2005)

mike_camden said:


> Hey Raghu,
> Are you getting any of the audio drop outs when you're just watching a channel for an hour or so?


I haven't noticed this yet. I don't think I have watched for half an hour or so without interruption yet. So when this happens, you don't get any audio until you change channel or FF etc?

This seems pretty lame on Tivo HD's part.


----------



## martlist (May 17, 2008)

I have this problem too and at times it is really bad. Watching ABC HD now and it is happening once or twice a minute, sometimes more. Basically unwatchable.

I am going over HDMI to an Onkyo 605

Martin


----------



## kenrippy (Jun 28, 2006)

martlist said:


> I have this problem too and at times it is really bad. Watching ABC HD now and it is happening once or twice a minute, sometimes more. Basically unwatchable.
> 
> I am going over HDMI to an Onkyo 605
> 
> Martin


i think it has more to do with flaky cable cards. try switching cards (if using 2 S-cards) or tuners on the M-card and see if it makes any difference.

i have 2 S-cards, sometimes they "flake out" and i can change tuners/cards and it clears up. you may have to start recording so you can be sure you actually switch to the other card.

i have an onkyo 605 getting HDMI also.


----------



## martlist (May 17, 2008)

Surely it cannot be the cable card if recorded programs work fine and only live TV has this problem?


----------



## outpost (Apr 9, 2008)

I do not have cable, so it always occurrs from off-air recording, whether "live" or a saved recording. Live isn't really live, anyway. We are always playing off the hard drive, right?

I called TiVo and reported it and told them of this long thread. Is it realistic to hope they will correct it?


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

I am seeing this problem on both of my receivers that are connected to my S3 (I drive two televisions with the single S3). One receiver is an older Denon connected via TosLink and the second receiver is a newer Pioneer connected via HDMI. The audio dropouts happen on some channels with a frequency of one every several minutes. Video shows no glitches. I see the indicators on the receivers droppping dolby and the audio drops for several milliseconds. I'm on FiOS (Mot) dual CableCARDs. Sorry for chiming in so late but the dropouts just got me to the point of researching threads on the topic.


----------



## Duke (May 6, 2000)

jalex said:


> ....Is this only a TiVo HD problem?


I am experiencing the same thing on an S3, and a neighbor friend of mine is too. We both have Yamaha A/V amps.

Duke


----------



## ilh (Dec 21, 2007)

Is TiVo ever going to recognize this problem and do something about it?


----------



## saz25 (Mar 3, 2002)

Hi,
Can someone explain how to change the audio out from DD to PCM? Is there a specific Tivo setting for this and where? Wouldn't that change the audio from Digital Surround to just plain old stereo?
Thanks in advance,
Steve


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Sorry i fthis has already been posted but I'd add my observation from tonight. 

I was watching a buffered show (nearly real-time) with drops. When I rewound a good play in the ball-game that exhibited audio drops the first time, the drops were NOT there on replay.


----------



## saz25 (Mar 3, 2002)

ah30k said:


> Sorry i fthis has already been posted but I'd add my observation from tonight.
> 
> I was watching a buffered show (nearly real-time) with drops. When I rewound a good play in the ball-game that exhibited audio drops the first time, the drops were NOT there on replay.


I have the exact same issue. Has someone contacted Tivo as to whether they acknowledge this and plan to address it?
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

ah30k said:


> Sorry i fthis has already been posted but I'd add my observation from tonight.
> 
> I was watching a buffered show (nearly real-time) with drops. When I rewound a good play in the ball-game that exhibited audio drops the first time, the drops were NOT there on replay.


TiVo has no "real time", its all from the hard disk, just tune a non TiVo TV to the same channel and you will have a 1 or so second delay between the real live TV and the TiVo connected TV. I know that this information does directly address your audio problem.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

lessd said:


> TiVo has no "real time", its all from the hard disk, just tune a non TiVo TV to the same channel and you will have a 1 or so second delay between the real live TV and the TiVo connected TV. I know that this information does directly address your audio problem.


Uh, I know there is no realtime and my post never said there was.

My point was that the audio dropouts were not necessarily embedded in the recording because when I replay the same clip with the dropout it was not there the second time.


----------



## mike_camden (Dec 11, 2006)

ah30k,
Did this happen during the NBA Finals on ABCHD? If so, I think this is a problem with ABC's national HD feed. I'm getting audio drops with the buffer (10 seconds behind real-time or whatever you want to call it with everything being buffered). Others I know of are having drops on this channel (not using a Tivo).


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

mike_camden said:


> ah30k,
> Did this happen during the NBA Finals on ABCHD? If so, I think this is a problem with ABC's national HD feed. I'm getting audio drops with the buffer (10 seconds behind real-time or whatever you want to call it with everything being buffered). Others I know of are having drops on this channel (not using a Tivo).


Did not watch the finals. I was watching the local baseball team on a local affiliate in HD. But the dropouts happen on a variety of channels and shows. And when I replay, they are not there.


----------



## mike_camden (Dec 11, 2006)

OK; I got what you are saying now. That is typically the same problem that I am generally seeing -- audio dropouts on live , but not there when I replay it. I misread what you wrote. What I was seeing last night while watching the NBA Finals was dropouts that were still there when I would rewind, which was completely different from what I had been experiencing.


----------



## stluser (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's an interesting find. I was rebooting my TiVo this evening, and I actually had a Dolby Digital dropout during the THX screen with the cool sound effect. This can't possibly be related to the hard drive, signal quality, or cablecard, or to any broadcast network in particular.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

I wonder if I just run the THX loop several times if I can reproduce that. What is the easteregg for that? TiVo-0 or something?


----------



## rdangel (Sep 3, 2002)

I have had this problem with my tivo series 3 (HD) for a while. I am direct audio connected via rca to my tv and using component video to the tv. No stereo.

hitting pause for a second and hitting play seems to make it go away. I can also fast forward to the live stream and it goes away only after hitting pause for a sec.. Is my hard drive going?


----------



## wbellevue (Jul 12, 2008)

on almost every channel change from one DD channel to another, the optical fed audio triggers an "overload" light on my denon receiver and audio stops until the receiver is reset. sometimes the audio lock up clears with a press of tivo "rew" or "ff." i promised my wife tivo hd would be really easy to use and now she is laughing at me! is this a denon or tivo issue?


----------



## Gavroche (May 27, 2007)

wbellevue said:


> on almost every channel change from one DD channel to another, the optical fed audio triggers an "overload" light on my denon receiver and audio stops until the receiver is reset. sometimes the audio lock up clears with a press of tivo "rew" or "ff." i promised my wife tivo hd would be really easy to use and now she is laughing at me! is this a denon or tivo issue?


I'd say it's Tivo. I've had the same issue with S3 with 3 different AV receivers (2 by Sony and 1 by Kenwood) with the Dolby Digital dropping out.

Lucily, my receivers just drop out of digital and pick it back up again on their own, but it's very annoying when it happens in the middle of a show on live tv or in a recorded program.

I should also mention that I've now had 3 series 3's and they have all done exactly the same thing.

I'd say it was Tivo. I'd also have to say (especially with the 9.3a fiasco) that I am extremely underwhelmed at the Tivo Series 3's performance.

I paid about $800 for it when it came out - incredibly overpriced for something with so many bugs, IMHO.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

same thing happens to me. i send bitstream to my Onkyo 705. sometimes after i fast forward and then hit play, only one or two of the channels come through - the vocal track may be missing but you can still hear the music. pause and play usually fixes it. but i'm also getting a lot of the "puffing" - loss of sound for a second or two and a "thud" from the receiver since there is a stream hitting and losing. i'm getting a bit sick of it. why can't the TivoHD send a solid signal? all of my channels are 95% or more.


----------



## scrappler (Dec 23, 2006)

I was having some DD loss when going from the Tivo Menu/Recorded programs to a Live program in DD (daily). To fix it, I'd have to switch to a channel without digital sound and switch back and it would kick in. In DD to PCM mode it would never happen. I swore it was the receiver screwing up until I recently changed cable co's/cards (from Moto to SA) and it hasn't happened for about a month now.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

i'd rather not run PCM since DD sounds so much better, and i have all the equipment to do it. so i just want it to work


----------



## wbellevue (Jul 12, 2008)

wbellevue said:


> on almost every channel change from one DD channel to another, the optical fed audio triggers an "overload" light on my denon receiver and audio stops until the receiver is reset. sometimes the audio lock up clears with a press of tivo "rew" or "ff." i promised my wife tivo hd would be really easy to use and now she is laughing at me! is this a denon or tivo issue?


The fix was to purchse a new denon receiver (2308ci - $700), which has better decoding of changing audio signal input and does not give the errors caused by Tivo audio format changes when selecting DD output. A disappointing extra expense, but the TiVo DD audio now works for me.


----------



## outpost (Apr 9, 2008)

Now that they have fixed the freezing problem, does anyone think they will get around to fixing the audio dropout glitch?


----------



## ilh (Dec 21, 2007)

No.


----------



## audiofx81 (Aug 4, 2004)

My audio issues got very bad. My receiver is a denon 2309ci. TivoHD connected with toslink optical and video via component. The issue started about 2 weeks ago and was only on a few recordings. Now it is on every recording and live tv. Switching to PCM still gives dropouts though not as frequent. It is to the point i can't watch it. Rebooting makes the drop outs less frequent but then they return. I think i will have to setup an exchange with tivo, unless a fix arrives or drop tivo all together. From searching it appears there is no fix currently?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Have you tried audio over HDMI?


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

audiofx81 said:


> My audio issues got very bad. My receiver is a denon 2309ci. TivoHD connected with toslink optical and video via component. The issue started about 2 weeks ago and was only on a few recordings. Now it is on every recording and live tv. Switching to PCM still gives dropouts though not as frequent. It is to the point i can't watch it. Rebooting makes the drop outs less frequent but then they return. I think i will have to setup an exchange with tivo, unless a fix arrives or drop tivo all together. From searching it appears there is no fix currently?


Can you check if the dropouts are less prevalent when watching buffered shows? And yes, I know everything is buffered but I see clearly worse audio performance when at real-time. When watching realtime I get lots of errors, rewinding and watching delayed clears things up tremendously. Can't explain it, it is just so.


----------



## audiofx81 (Aug 4, 2004)

ah30k said:


> Can you check if the dropouts are less prevalent when watching buffered shows? And yes, I know everything is buffered but I see clearly worse audio performance when at real-time. When watching realtime I get lots of errors, rewinding and watching delayed clears things up tremendously. Can't explain it, it is just so.


my dropouts are completely horrible right now, every few seconds. The speaker lights on my denon go out each time with the cutoff. I am currently on hold with tivo support. I'm 99% certain i will need an exchange. I guess i'll goto my backup comcast receiver while it gets repaired .

UPDATE: Still holding for tivo support 28 minutes so far. However while waiting i did swap out the com. cables and the toslink for hdmi. So far the problem has gone away. I will still hold to get a box swap as it should not be like this, unless its a software issue. thoughts?

After over an hour with tivo (35 min hold time), they determine the box needs a swap. Since i dont feel like letting them charge me $300 while waiting for a refurb box I am sticking to using HDMI for now. So far audio has not cut out. However the picture was better on the with component  and being upscaled by my denon.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> Have you tried audio over HDMI?


that is what i run with the problems. seems like any time i fast forward then play, no vocal audio. i have to wait until someone starts to talk to know if it happened.

if i pause and hit play, the vocals are back. i don't get it.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I know with my TiVoHDs it takes on eor two seconds for the audio to come back up after FF/RW. But with the S3 boxes the audio always comes up in asplit second. It is a huge difference which is one reason I prefer the S3 over the TiVoHD.


----------



## cmeinck (Sep 18, 2003)

It's with mixed emotions that I've found this thread. At least I know that I'm not crazy. I had a Pioneer VSX-74 with no audio issues. Upgraded to an Onkyo TX-SR805 and seeing similar issues in this thread. Switching channels and the audio doesn't switch properly causing a "click" sound throughout my surround. Dolby to PCM solves it, but what's the point in having a great system? Tried HDMI audio out and optical, but the same issue. Tivo support had no idea, yet this thread proves there is an issue. The question is whether I return the Onkyo and play receiver roulette OR wait for TiVo to fix the issue.

I assume no one here has a resolution to their problem? Has anyone gotten feedback from TiVo? If I knew it was being resolved, I'd wait. I just don't want to get stuck with a $650 receiver that doesn't work well with TiVoHD. I'm annoyed, because it sounds as if it's a TiVo issue, yet it's the Onkyo have to send back.


----------



## a4cab03 (Oct 20, 2008)

cmeinck said:


> It's with mixed emotions that I've found this thread. At least I know that I'm not crazy. I had a Pioneer VSX-74 with no audio issues. Upgraded to an Onkyo TX-SR805 and seeing similar issues in this thread. Switching channels and the audio doesn't switch properly causing a "click" sound throughout my surround. Dolby to PCM solves it, but what's the point in having a great system? Tried HDMI audio out and optical, but the same issue. Tivo support had no idea, yet this thread proves there is an issue. The question is whether I return the Onkyo and play receiver roulette OR wait for TiVo to fix the issue.
> 
> I assume no one here has a resolution to their problem? Has anyone gotten feedback from TiVo? If I knew it was being resolved, I'd wait. I just don't want to get stuck with a $650 receiver that doesn't work well with TiVoHD. I'm annoyed, because it sounds as if it's a TiVo issue, yet it's the Onkyo have to send back.


I've had a Sony DVR (DHG-HDD500) with cable card connected to my Onkyo 805 for a while now (tried both HDMI and optical) and never ever experience any audio drop out/popping/clicking when changing channel or FF/RWing.


----------



## bsjd00 (Sep 4, 2006)

I have a Sony STR-DG810 and notice that, when Tivo is set to output Dolby Digital, I get audio dropouts for about a second each time I change SD channels. This usually happens within a few seconds of changing the channel. Occasionally I will also get random dropouts during a show.

Changing Tivo's output to PCM minimizes the problem, but I do still occasionally get the 1 second dropout within a few seconds of changing to an SD channel.

For what it's worth, my setup: I run an HDMI cable from Tivo to the receiver, and then an HDMI cable from the receiver to the TV.

So, add me to the list of people hoping for a Tivo software fix to this.

I have to ask though, what is the benefit of sending the Dolby Digital signal as opposed to PCM? (I have seen confusing posts on the web, some of which say PCM is better quality, but others that say PCM is only 2-channel stereo?)


----------



## cmeinck (Sep 18, 2003)

bsjd00 said:


> I have a Sony STR-DG810 and notice that, when Tivo is set to output Dolby Digital, I get audio dropouts for about a second each time I change SD channels. This usually happens within a few seconds of changing the channel. Occasionally I will also get random dropouts during a show.
> 
> Changing Tivo's output to PCM minimizes the problem, but I do still occasionally get the 1 second dropout within a few seconds of changing to an SD channel.
> 
> ...


I believe PCM is 2-channel stereo, so you'd be missing out on Dolby 5.1 broadcasts. If I switch the PCM, the problem is gone.

Who is your cable provider? Curious if it's related to one particular provider or if it's across all providers.


----------



## proudx (Sep 16, 2008)

same issue for me with tivo series 3 thx. This thread has been going on since 1/28/2008. Nearly a year, does tivo have an answer?

over the air digitals, when first changing the channel in live mode sound drops out for first few minutes. if I hit pause or go into the buffer with RW the drop outs do not exist. they are not recorded, only appear in the live buffer for first minute or so of tuned hd channel and not recording.

these drops are audible on the rca analog outputs and
the optical digital out during live real time feed when hd ota channel first tuned.

Does anyone have an open case with tivo on this, is it on a list of bugs to be fixed in the next release?


----------



## proudx (Sep 16, 2008)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=351066&highlight=audio+drop+outs+replaced+box

direct tv models have audio drop outs just like as described in this thread. all had been fixed by changing power supply. Has anyone changed the power supply in their series 3 or tivohd and seen if the problems went away?

thanks,


----------



## proudx (Sep 16, 2008)

So in post 26 of this thread this problem appears to not have existed on the shipped software release of the series3, 8.x. and sometime after that the live hd tuned channel ota started having problems in live mode, pause or rewind in buffer does not show problem only when in live mode.

Disabling Dobly digital and selecting Digital to PCM is a work around to avoid the problem.

I can reproduce the problem with ease, ensure Dolby digital is selected under sound output settings

tune to a HD over the air channel that is currently broadcasting 5.1 DD. 
now hit the left arrow to go back to the tivo menu. now hit exit real quick. Listen to the sound drop outs via the RCA or optical outputs for the next few seconds to minutes? hit left to return to menu, then exit again to go back to Hd channel, hear any dropouts, test a few times and you should be able to reproduce the problem.

Worth Noting:
It Doesn't drop EVERY time when coming back from menu to Hd channel Live, so toggle a few times to trigger it and see.
Some HD OTA channels seem to trigger it more frequently than others.
I have not seen the problem with QAM256 sources.
Disabling Dolby digital output and selecting digital to PCM is a work around to the problem.

Software problem or hardware problem? What do you guys think.

If its a true software problem or do I have bad hardware? Seems like a lot of history of this problem to be hardware, unless there are a ton of bad tivo series 3s out there.

I just bought mine new last week fyi


----------



## mmcgown (Feb 7, 2002)

I have a TiVoHD that has had the audio dropout problem since I bought it in December 2007. My receiver is a 10-year-old JVC with a DD decoder, and I've just always assumed it was a problem with my receiver and its ancient technology......guess I was wrong.

My recollection of this problem is that it occurs primarily when switching between OTA channels, and I lose a few seconds of audio every time. I don't think it happens with the cable channels, which are mostly not DD--due to Austin-Time-Warner's Switched Digital Video and lack of Tuning Resolvers. 

I do hear clicks and pops occasionally as well, and I think those are mostly on playback. 

Glad I didn't bother to buy a new receiver!


----------



## High Technology (Apr 16, 2006)

wbellevue said:


> on almost every channel change from one DD channel to another, the optical fed audio triggers an "overload" light on my denon receiver and audio stops until the receiver is reset. sometimes the audio lock up clears with a press of tivo "rew" or "ff." i promised my wife tivo hd would be really easy to use and now she is laughing at me! is this a denon or tivo issue?


I've been having the same problem with my Denon receiver, since getting my TivoHDs a few months back. I've had an ongoing ticket with them, but it's very difficult to get ahold of anyone that can help.

Based on this thread, they clearly changed something in the last couple of software updates -- this didn't happen on the original version of the software on my box. But 2 days later, the upgrade came and the Dolby Digital dropouts started to occur upon just about every channel change or FF/REW command.

My AV receiver is a Denon AVR-3200, which despite it's age has great sound quality and is in pristine working condition. It's worked with 2 Dish Network boxes, 2 DirecTV boxes and a Scientific Atlanta cable box (in addition to mutliple DVD players) over the years. Tivo changed something in their handling of the DD signal, which is causing this issue, but they are unable or unwilling to address this issue.


----------



## proudx (Sep 16, 2008)

Tivo needs to address if its a hardware problem in all our S3s/HDs or if they are able to fix it with software. I have called in several times and tried to have my case esculated to engineering for the past few weeks with absolutely no feedback.

Like others its like hell trying to get tivo to respond to our issues.

Instead of adding new features, how about fix broken items?

My issue - Changing channels on ATSC sources = audio drop outs in live mode, hit pause or rewind so your in the buffer no drop outs. Reported on S3 units, not tivohd units.


----------



## proudx (Sep 16, 2008)

Tivo needs to address if its a hardware problem in all our S3s/HDs or if they are able to fix it with software. I have called in several times and tried to have my case esculated to engineering for the past few weeks with absolutely no feedback.

Like others its like hell trying to get tivo to respond to our issues.

Instead of adding new features, how about fix broken items?

My issue - Changing channels on ATSC sources = audio drop outs in live mode, hit pause or rewind so your in the buffer no drop outs. Reported on S3 units, not tivohd units.


----------



## ehagberg (Dec 27, 2004)

I get easily-reproduced drops. I have a Tivo HD connected via HDMI to a Philips TV and then digital audio out from the TV to my receiver.

Both the TV and the receiver lose the Dolby Digital signal whenever I rewind, FF, pause or change a channel, for a second or two, and then it comes back. Never drops out in the middle of watching a show.

Problem goes away if I switch to PCM output from the Tivo, but that's not a solution, IMO. And of course this doesn't happen with DVD audio when I pause a movie and resume playback, so I'd claim this is a Tivo issue and not anything wrong with the configuration of the rest of my hardware.


----------



## seggers (Oct 6, 2008)

Bump.

After reading this thread, I went back and finally checked my HD (non THX) Tivo. It's set to DD over HDMI to my Onkyo 805 receiver.

I can't say that I've noticed any audio drop out in my setup.

I wonder if the Tivo and AVR are going through the HDMI handshaking every so often, thus causing the drop outs?

Seggers


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

I have an Onkyo 705 and I get the drop outs only when the Tivo is set to output Dolby Digital. And the drop outs only happen when rewinding, fast forwarding, or changing a channel. It's about 3-4 seconds. Very annoying. Also, as many know, you don't get Tivo sound effects which I happen to like (and want). Thus I switched to PCM output and the problem goes away. Not sure if its a Tivo problem or an Onkyo problem. Would love to have it fixed along with the addition of Tivo sound effects but I am not holding my breath.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Having finally gotten a modern receiver with HDMI and optical inputs, I connected it to my TiVo HD with a Toslink cable. Sure enough, audio drops galore! The audio drops at least once a minute -- everything is completely unwatchable that way. I guess I'll try the PCM setting but wow, how frustrating.


----------



## Chris92101 (Nov 23, 2008)

First time poster, long time reader...everything for 6 years has been answered in FAQ's 

I've just bought a Tivo HD XL, and am having a couple of issues with connecting it to a first gen Bose 321 (it's 6 years old)

The TiVo is connected to the TV via HDMI.

Initially, I used digital optical out from the TV (Panasonic), which detects as PCM input on the Bose. But this introduced a delay in the audio sync, which drives me nuts (no lag adjustment is available on the Bose, they only added this to the second gen ones).

Attempt 2 was to plug the digital optical straight from the TiVo to the Bose. This transmits Dolby Digital, and sounds much better. HOWEVER whenever you pause or fast forward, you get a nasty buzz (not loud, just annoying) through the speakers - I'm assuming it is some weirdness involving the decoding in the Bose when the signal from the TiVo stops.. I did the full unplug/reset on the bose, didn't improve matters.

So now I'm on PCM straight from the TiVo to the Bose (from the TiVo audio setting menu, selecting Dolby->PCM output), which works without the buzz but doesn't sound to be the best quality I can get. I think connecting via the usual left-right audio pair would also work, but obviously not in 5.1 and, unless I'm missing something, the better audio only comes out of the TiVo via HDMI and the optical link. The Bose is so old it doesn't support HDMI input.

Has anyone else experienced the buzz on Dolby Digital output, and/or the lag on TiVo->TV->Amp and does anyone have any ideas, apart from buy a new amp? Which would be nice but after the 42" plasma and the Tivo, would not promote marital harmony...

FWIW, I don't get audio drops, just the buzz on DD.

Cheers 

Chris


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Chris92101 said:


> First time poster, long time reader...everything for 6 years has been answered in FAQ's
> 
> I've just bought a Tivo HD XL, and am having a couple of issues with connecting it to a first gen Bose 321 (it's 6 years old)
> 
> ...


This is a problem that had a lot of discussion but i don't know if the problem is the amp system or the TiVo itself. I have no problem on a 12 year old Meridian audio system (5,1) using the optical output from the TiVo. One model of the Moto cable box (before the first Series 3 came out) did give me a problem of noise between channels, the next model (of the Moto DVR) did not have the problem. I know the problem is real sometimes but i don't know the reason.


----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

Yup - same exact issue. In my case I use HDMI Audio to connect tivo hd directly to my Sony XBR5 TV. And sure enough there is that awful 'static' during pauses, etc. I switched to PCM to avoid the issue, but it seems like a problem in the hardware - in which case I am stuck with it. 
I do have the original Tivo S3 as well, connected to a Harman Kardon receiver via TOSLINK, and it works flawlessly. If it had support for M-cards in multi-tuner mode, I'd not even bother with Tivo HD.



Chris92101 said:


> Has anyone else experienced the buzz on Dolby Digital output, and/or the lag on TiVo->TV->Amp and does anyone have any ideas, apart from buy a new amp? Which would be nice but after the 42" plasma and the Tivo, would not promote marital harmony...
> 
> FWIW, I don't get audio drops, just the buzz on DD.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris92101 (Nov 23, 2008)

Not sure if it's good or bad other people are having the same issue...

Ah well, we'll see if we ever get a software fix.

Chris


----------



## bern43 (Mar 23, 2008)

I also have the issue on my Tivo HD running to a Marantz receiver.


----------



## proudx (Sep 16, 2008)

proudx said:


> Tivo needs to address if its a hardware problem in all our S3s/HDs or if they are able to fix it with software. I have called in several times and tried to have my case esculated to engineering for the past few weeks with absolutely no feedback.
> 
> Like others its like hell trying to get tivo to respond to our issues.
> 
> ...


think we are talking about multiple issues.

1) is issue that audio drops out during live mode, non buffered mode on channel changes for first few seconds using ota digital channels on the series3 units. If you pause or rewind drop outs are not there. they exist on optical or pcm output.

2) audio drops out via hdmi or optical on fw/rw/play on the tivohd.

I left another message with my open ticket for someone to call me back 10 days ago. Still no response. My ticket is open 40 days, but tivo appears to be ignoring it. Tivo please fix or respond with feedback on the situation.


----------



## proudx (Sep 16, 2008)

proudx said:


> think we are talking about multiple issues.
> 
> 1) is issue that audio drops out during live mode, non buffered mode on channel changes for first few seconds using ota digital channels on the series3 units. If you pause or rewind drop outs are not there. they exist on optical or pcm output.
> 
> ...


Let it be know that V11 fixes issue number 1 on my Series3. Did they resolve any of the #2 issues folks are having with the TIVOHD?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

proudx said:


> Let it be know that V11 fixes issue number 1 on my Series3. Did they resolve any of the #2 issues folks are having with the TIVOHD?


Issue #2 applies to both the TivoHD and TiVo Series3. Both it only affects some displays and receivers that have trouble handling the breaks in the audio signal.

Most TVs and receivers are not affected. I have three receivers and two HDTVs, and none exhibit static, delays, or any other audio issues with the TivoHD, regardless of whether I use optical or HDMI. One of my relatives had that problem with their TivoHD, and to verify it wasn't defective, we tried it with my receivers and it was fine. They ultimately decided to buy a new receiver and have not had any problems since.

I don't think this issue will be "fixed" for those with certain equipment until TiVo changes the way it handles audio breaks when switching channels and during trickplay functions.


----------



## Chris92101 (Nov 23, 2008)

Chris92101 said:


> Not sure if it's good or bad other people are having the same issue...
> 
> Ah well, we'll see if we ever get a software fix.
> 
> Chris


I had another idea and asked Bose if there was a firmware update for my Bose 123. There was, and they sent it to me FOC. This one is four years more recent than mine (bought the bose in 2002, update is dated 2006.). I installed it, and now the problem is almost totally eliminated, except for a very faint, short "pop" on FF/RWD. It's obviously fixed some of the internal coding, because on switching between channels, there is almost no lag in the audio coming back on- it took a couple of seconds before.

So it's now sorted and running in Dolby Digital from the TiVo HD. Result!

If your receivers are at all updateable, I'd definitely try that. It seems to be how the receiver handles the DD output.

Chris


----------



## jmill77 (Jan 9, 2009)

I just purchased a new harmon kardon AVR-354 reciever. Everything is connected via HDMI. I am now getting these dredded audio drops. Mine only happen after a fast forward, rewind, or pause. It doesnt happen every time, but when it does i cannont get that audio back unless i turn off the reciever and turn it back on. At least thats the fastest way ive found to solve the issue. It is not the reciever....i have tried other sources with DD on that reciever input with zero issues.

This did not happen with my old Yamaha reciever. That setup was different though...optical compared to hdmi.

and yes switching from DD to pcm works around the issue 100&#37;

TIVO needs to get this one resolved.


----------



## stluser (Oct 19, 2004)

For what its worth, I no longer have the audio dropouts that I was reporting earlier in 5.1 mode. I changed my optical cable, and bought a "premium" cable from monoprice:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10229&cs_id=1022901&p_id=2763&seq=1&format=2

All issues resolved after swapping the cable. And I'm 99% sure I switched this out before v11 came out. So, may be worth a try, at least it resolved my issue.


----------



## JC Fedorczyk (Oct 14, 2008)

I "think" I was having a problem similar to this. I would lose the dialogue track on recorded shows as well as live. Soundtrack and background sound would be there just fine. I switched to PCM and everything was fine. I switched back to DD and the problem was gone. I know I had experienced this problem in the past but I had chalked it up to a bad signal from Time Warner.... Looks like that isn't the case....

Series 3 connected via toslink to a sony receiver


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

proudx said:


> 2) audio drops out via hdmi or optical on fw/rw/play on the tivohd.


I still have this problem.

TivoHD w/Expander > Onkyo 705 via HDMI

Half of the time when I hit play after fast forwarding, the vocal track is missing. Pause/play always fixes it. It's more than a little annoying.


----------



## cmeinck (Sep 18, 2003)

b_scott said:


> I still have this problem.
> 
> TivoHD w/Expander > Onkyo 705 via HDMI
> 
> Half of the time when I hit play after fast forwarding, the vocal track is missing. Pause/play always fixes it. It's more than a little annoying.


Same here. I've learned to live with it given the quality of the Onkyo 705. It would be nice if TiVo fixed this, but I guess they cannot guarantee their units will work with every receiver.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

Do you think it's the Onkyo? because I'd almost be willing to get a Pio or something to fix the problem.

I'm glad I'm not taking crazy pills, thanks for much for the response.


----------



## cmeinck (Sep 18, 2003)

b_scott said:


> Do you think it's the Onkyo? because I'd almost be willing to get a Pio or something to fix the problem.
> 
> I'm glad I'm not taking crazy pills, thanks for much for the response.


I swapped out my Pio for the Onkyo. Better sound on the Onkyo, but I did not have the issue with my Pio. In fact, I moved the Pio to my bedroom using another TivoHD. No problem whatsoever with dropouts,etc.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

which Pio do you have? I was thinking of grabbing the VSX-03 Elite.


----------



## cmeinck (Sep 18, 2003)

b_scott said:


> which Pio do you have? I was thinking of grabbing the VSX-03 Elite.


Funny, I was looking at the same unit before jumping on the 705. I had an older Elite VSX-74. If you haven't already, AVSForums is great for feedback on receivers. The positive buzz on the 705 (and the price) was the reason I opted for the Onkyo.

I don't think you could go wrong with the Pio VSX-03.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

ha, yeah I'm on there too. same name. I've been switching back and forth about this problem. thanks for the info, very helpful.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

FYI for those here:

"Unfortunately, this is a known problem with the TiVo and a few DVD players on certain Onkyo receivers. Some Onkyos aren't able handle the breaks in audio signal and they respond by dropping the center channel.

It is possible that Onkyo has addressed this in a firmware update, but I haven't followed those threads lately."


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

FYI, I got the Pioneer SC-05 receiver to replace my Onkyo 705 - all last night I had no problems with the TivoHD not playing the vocal track after hitting FFWD>PLAY. Problem solved.


----------



## Ensign Eddie (Mar 11, 2007)

I just wanted to pass along that I also have the center channel drop-out using an Onkyo 705. I eventually just changed it back to PCM. I'm not interested in replacing the receiver because of one component. I really like the Onkyo (except for this annoyance).

BTW, I did upgrade the firmware on the 705 a while back and that cleared up the 3-4 second dropouts I used to get with my HD DirecTivo (which were similar to the dropouts described earlier in this thread).

Frankly, I'm just glad to know that it's most likely not the Tivo HD with the problem. The first time it happened it kind of freaked me out.


----------



## daverx7 (Dec 26, 2001)

Add another one to the list... I have the Onkyo 805 connected via HDMI.

-Dave


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

Ensign Eddie said:


> I just wanted to pass along that I also have the center channel drop-out using an Onkyo 705. I eventually just changed it back to PCM. I'm not interested in replacing the receiver because of one component. I really like the Onkyo (except for this annoyance).
> 
> BTW, I did upgrade the firmware on the 705 a while back and that cleared up the 3-4 second dropouts I used to get with my HD DirecTivo (which were similar to the dropouts described earlier in this thread).
> 
> Frankly, I'm just glad to know that it's most likely not the Tivo HD with the problem. The first time it happened it kind of freaked me out.


still not one center channel dropout on the Pioneer SC-05.

It's the 705. And I had the latest firmware, so it's not going to get cleared up for you, sorry. You could try doing optical > 705 for audio, maybe it's an HDMI problem.


----------



## IRJ (Jan 9, 2009)

I have periodic audio drop outs lasting maybe 4 seconds.

I am using an HD TIVO via a Denon 3808. I've had this set up for 6+ months and don't believe it existed until maybe 2-3 months ago. I got it once every 1/2 hour playing back some SpeedTV programming last night.

I have read the whole thread and have some thoughts:

1) Seems to happen on later updates of firmware
2) Users experiencing it on a disparate variety of setups and thru many brands of receivers.

My Conclusion: This a TIVO sotware issue related to the handshake with all digital receivers.
Only TIVO can fix it.


----------



## Ensign Eddie (Mar 11, 2007)

b_scott said:


> It's the 705. And I had the latest firmware, so it's not going to get cleared up for you, sorry. You could try doing optical > 705 for audio, maybe it's an HDMI problem.


I never claimed it wasn't the 705. Actually, it's an interaction between the 705 and the Tivo HD. However, the Tivo HD is the only component I have that exhibits this behavior. It's related somehow to the Tivo HD dropping the signal during FF/RW just enough for the 705 to get confused. It clears up with a pause/resume. As I said, sometime I just switch it from DD to PCM and it doesn't happen.

I don't expect (or require) either company to fix it. For me, the positives still far and away surpass any little issues I may have with them.


----------



## goldino (May 17, 2009)

I just found this thread after having wasted nearly four months with Onkyo trying to get them to repair my receiver. I have had both audio cut-out and also a static-y "pop" every time I change channels on the Tivo HD using Dolby Digital. I have tried both HDMI and optical audio with the same result. 

After working with Onkyo technical support several times, I was eventually told to send my receiver to Onkyo's regional repair company, DTR Denver, who have now twice claimed they've fixed my problem but sent the receiver back with the same issue. I sent them a very detailed description of my exact setup and problem. You'd think they would at least be aware that this is a general problem with Tivo HD's and their receivers. Also the second time I sent it to them, they didn't even have repair history showing it was the 2nd time I'd sent the unit in. They called me and said they ran a bench test and found no problem despite the fact that they were the ones who told me to send it back in after I let their technician hear the popping over the phone. After I got them to look up the repair history, they went off and did some more "testing" and then told me they had found and fixed the problem (again). Pathetic.

After reading this thread today, I changed the Tivo audio from DD to PCM and sure enough, the popping is gone. However, I don't fully understand the implications of this in terms of audio quality. Am I sacrificing audio quality or any other capabilities by using PCM? Sorry but I'm a bit lame about the various audio formats. I have a 5:1 surround sound setup. I didn't buy all this high def stuff to end up with mediocre audio. So if there is no actual solution other than to live with the popping every time I change channels, I'm thinking I should sell the Onkyo and try another receiver. Denon maybe? 

I understand that the problem is really a combination of the way the Tivo is dropping the DD signal when the channel changes combined with the Onkyo's low tolerance for these resyncs, so I guess I should let Tivo share the blame but after my experience with Onkyo technical support and DTR Denver, I think my brand loyalty to Onkyo is out the window. 

Can anyone explain the implications of using PCM instead of DD audio on the Tivo HD?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

in laymen's terms, short answer, is your audio will be less defined and clear. I don't know the technical details between the two because I don't know how Tivo decodes - but I do know I've done A-B tests and PCM is far worse sound quality. You don't have the definition between speakers and it's muddy.


----------



## goldino (May 17, 2009)

b_scott said:


> in laymen's terms, short answer, is your audio will be less defined and clear. I don't know the technical details between the two because I don't know how Tivo decodes - but I do know I've done A-B tests and PCM is far worse sound quality. You don't have the definition between speakers and it's muddy.


Thanks. Last night I went back and forth between DD and PCM while watching an HD recording off the Tivo. Muddy is exactly how I'd describe it. I guess it is time to find a replacement for the Onkyo.


----------



## brettw728 (May 21, 2009)

I suppose I am having the same problem. I just switched from a Yamaha RX-V630 (had no problems, was running optical audio out from Tivo Series 3 HDXL to the receiver) to a new Yamaha RX-V565. I am going HDMI out of the Tivo to the receiver then HDMI out to the tv. Also have the BluRay HDMI out from the BR to the receiver, same HDMI out to the tv. When using my Tivo and changing channels during live tv, I get an annoying "chirp" almost metallically sound. I am not sure what to do...try another receiver? New, more expensive HDMI cables? Any suggestions? From my reading this thread, the problem is in the Tivo's..am I correct?

Brett


----------



## RickNY (Sep 17, 2007)

brettw728 said:


> I get an annoying "chirp" almost metallically sound. I am not sure what to do...try another receiver? New, more expensive HDMI cables? Any suggestions? From my reading this thread, the problem is in the Tivo's..am I correct?
> 
> Brett


I have a Yamaha RX-V465, and also experience this chirping problem when changing channels. I also experience the same issue on another TivoHD with my Insignia 26" Television with HDMI when the Tivo is set to Dolby Digital.

In both cases, setting to 'PCM' makes the chirping stop, but you lose Dolby Digital completely -- not a fix.

I hope Tivo corrects this issue -- it did not always occur.


----------



## RickNY (Sep 17, 2007)

I swapped out the Yamaha RX-V465 for a Denon AVR-2309CI and no longer have the chirping problem when changing channels with Dolby Digital.. My TV still does it on the other unit, but I think thats more related to the TV not being able to handle the Dolby Digital signal properly.

Apparently the Yamaha receivers seem to have this problem.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Yes, I've never had that problem with the Denon 3805, 2807, 3806, or 3808.


----------



## Onibroc42 (Feb 5, 2003)

OK, I think I have a similar problem.

I get the audio dropouts on DD programs all the time. Unless I either turn my TV off, or switch to another input. And it will even happen if I'm playing buffered-live (i.e. I'm behind real-time, but not playing a stored recording). Don't get dropped audio on stored recordings. If I skip back after a drop, it's not there.

It is possible that there's an HDMI problem causing the TOSlink signal to get borked too? It happens randomly, sometimes not at all, sometimes it blanks the audio so much as to be unwatchable.

I have a Yamaha RX-V557 receiver, and a Samsung PN50A550 TV. HDMI to the TV, TOSlink to the Yamaha. Oh, and the dropouts occur if I grab the audio stream off the TOSlink from the TV too, but it's only 2 channel. For some reason these TVs strip DD5.1 content to 2.1.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Onibroc,

Yamaha A/V receivers are much more sensitive than other receivers, and tend to exhibit audio dropouts when other receivers do not. With my Denon AVR-3808ci, I probably see no more than ~5 audio dropouts *per month* while watching live and recorded TV. These only last a fraction of a second, and most (all?) of them are part of the original broadcast signal.

Now, I do see far more frequent audio dropouts when browsing the guide. For whatever reason, navigating through the TiVo guide will periodically cause dropouts lasting a fraction of a second. These are normal, at least with the current software.


----------



## Onibroc42 (Feb 5, 2003)

Interesting. Thanks, bkd.

Although ideally there ought not be any dropouts (except during format changes and the like), I could live with 5 per month. Sometimes it's bad enough to make a program unwatchable. And it doesn't seem to happen nearly as much with the cable box. Is the TiVo starved enough for bandwidth that the Yamaha is TOO sensitive?


----------



## bsc77 (Jun 17, 2009)

RickNY said:


> I swapped out the Yamaha RX-V465 for a Denon AVR-2309CI and no longer have the chirping problem when changing channels with Dolby Digital.. My TV still does it on the other unit, but I think thats more related to the TV not being able to handle the Dolby Digital signal properly.
> 
> Apparently the Yamaha receivers seem to have this problem.


I'm glad I saw this post I have the same issue with the RX-V465, I thought I was losing my mind...I guess I have no choice but to swap it out. I like the 465, but not enough to deal with the loss of Dolby.


----------



## bsc77 (Jun 17, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a receiver that isn't having this problem? I need to swap out my Yamaha 465. I called Tivo, and once again they provided no help. 

Thank you!


----------



## njs502 (Oct 18, 2009)

Is this still an ongoing problem with Onkyo receivers? I too am looking to buy a new receiver and was set to buy either a Onkyo 807 or 1007, but am concerned about the audio dropouts. I don't want to lose DD5.1.

Does anyone who has a new Onkyo xx7 receiver confirm or deny whether this audio dropout is still an ongoing issue?

Thanks so much!


----------



## cmeinck (Sep 18, 2003)

Not sure about the 807. They didn't fix it with my 705.


----------



## njs502 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks cmeinck. 

I know someone must have a new Onkyo xxx7 receiver and a TIVO HD. 

Please, please let me know if the new Onkyo receivers still have audio dropout problems with the TIVO HD.

Thanks!


----------



## JJJB (Nov 8, 2003)

Well count me in to this mess. Thanks to Comcast going "digital" I bought a TiVo HD Series 3 to replace my wonderful Pioneer 57-H TiVo DVD burner. The Pioneer delivered a perfect Dolby Digital audio signal to my Sherwood Newcastle R-945 reciever via optical cable for years while watching Comcast analog cable TV stations as well as any DVD I watched. Now I hooked up the TiVo HD and I get NO Dolby Digital on ANY channel.(I have to listen in "Stereo")
The Comcast guy will be here today to install the cable card,does that have anything to do with it? Is it a Comcast issue?? I'll obviously know later. 

I thought there was a "standard" for Dolby Digital I can't believe SOME recievers can decode it and SOME can't? I know everything in my system is 10 years old but this is ridiculous.Dolby 5.1 or 2.0 should come down the optical cable and be read by ANY receiver that has the decoder PERIOD.It should be standard.

Either way I won't be buying a new reciever or HD TV anytime soon so I guess I'll have to live with it.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

Never heard of Dolby Digital 5.1 on analog stations. Are you sure about that?


----------



## JJJB (Nov 8, 2003)

> Never heard of Dolby Digital 5.1 on analog stations. Are you sure about that?


It wasn't 5.1 but probably 2.0? Anyway,when I hit Dolby Digital on the Sherwood sound came out when I had the 57-H running optical out of it.

The Comcast guy just left he installed the digital cable card into my Series 3 HD and now I get Dolby Digital !!!! YAY !!!!!!!!!!!

BUT like some of you on here it CUTS OUT sporadically enough to drive me nuts!!!!! BOOOOOO !!!!!!!!!!

Update: It cuts out both when watching live TV or on a recording. I guess I'll stick to "Stereo".

And don't even get me started on how ugly and cheaply made this machine is compared to my 57-H. Why on earth would you put silver in the design when everything should be BLACK?


----------



## danchee (Dec 13, 2009)

Might as well add that the Harman Kardon AVR3600 as well to the affected list of receivers. Just got this receiver to accept HDMI and it's been dropping audio periodically. Running an ancient (circa 2001) Sherwood receiver using Optical out haven't shown this problem at all.


----------



## JJJB (Nov 8, 2003)

I actually watched about 3 hrs of recorded stuff last night with Dolby Digital audio exclusively and I didn't have 1 audio drop out.....go figure


----------



## MarcBecker (Jan 25, 2008)

I'll add my Arcam AVR-200 as another receiver that is affected by this problem...


----------



## danchee (Dec 13, 2009)

Hmm... Looks like DirecTV's DVR fixed this back in 2006. Why hasn't Tivo's own box fixed this?

Version: 6.3b

Applies to: Series 2 HD DirecTV TiVo receivers
Release Date: November 2006
New Features:
Fix for audio drop-outs when listening to Dolby Digital content


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

I never had this problem with my old Directv HR10-250 nor the new Directv HR20 series but I do with the TivoHD. Its a Tivo Issue and its ridiculous.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

After more than 2 years, I finally hooked up the digital audio out to my old Denon 3800 via Toslink and I'm also getting random dropouts (as well as no "bloops" while playing video). I don't know if moving to a m-card (Cablevision L.I.) has anything to do with it. Seeing that this issue has existed for so long with no resolution from Tivo makes me so sad. This isn't the Tivo from the old "Tivolution" days at all. Back then, a rep would have been all over it (Richard, TivoPony, etc) from the start and there would have been a fix offered n days or maybe weeks, not years. I'll report it to Tivo, but at this point it looks like it's live with it till broadcast TV and Tivo along with it are dead and buried. My first Tivo dates back to '99 and I've owned more than a few since then. It looks like my HD will be the last.

Addendum- FWIW I did a little experiment this morning and swapped the Tivo and the awful Cablevision supplied SA8300HD. Same receiver (Denon 3800), input, cable and recording (same time and channel). Tivo has dropouts, SA8300HD does not. It's not the receiver that's the problem, it's the TivoHD. How could Tivo allow this issue to exist unaddressed for years? How could they allow the poorly designed 8300 to out perform then in any way?


----------



## vinleb63 (Feb 27, 2010)

I have an entry level Onkyo TX-SR304 receiver and I have been getting bad audi drop outs since I upgraded to Comcast Tivo. When I was on non Tivo Comcast it would happen only occasionally and the audio would just drop out for a second or two but since the Tivo upgrade my drop outs are more frequent and are not short in duration, when I lose audio I lose it until I power cycle the DVR. This also only seems to happen when I am changing channels as it switches from DD to non DD. I have had to shut off the DD output on the DVR for browsing TV but the good thing is when I decide on something that I am going to watch I can switch the DD output back on and have good sound with no drop outs.


----------



## jventerprises (Apr 4, 2010)

I was not getting audio with Amazon on Demand video, or when playing blu-ray DVDs most of the time. It did work on occasion.

Switching Tivo to Digital Dolby with PCM seems to solve the problem.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

so tivo isnt even interested in solving this problem? Will I still have it if I move to a premiere unit?


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

no response. Pathetic.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

jventerprises said:


> I was not getting audio with Amazon on Demand video, or when playing blu-ray DVDs most of the time. It did work on occasion.
> 
> Switching Tivo to Digital Dolby with PCM seems to solve the problem.


solve some of it. It comes back and I have to simulate 5 channel stereo output from my Denon AVR790


----------



## fhamilton (Aug 1, 2010)

I just got a Yamaha 765 because of the great reviews, but obviously none of the reviews were from TiVo users. I get the "chirp" about 80&#37; of the time when changing channels. I called Yamaha and TiVo both and basically got the brush off from both. I'm incredibly frustrated as I really like the Yamaha in all other respects. Is there really no fix or help? Do I really need to return the Yamaha and purchase a new receiver? Would a TiVo Premier fix this?

For reference, I'm running my TiVoHD Series 3 with HDMI to the receiver and then to the TV via HDMI as well.


----------



## longball07 (May 28, 2009)

Add me to the list of yamaha 765 users who have the chirp or ti.ti.ti.ti sound when changing channels. Is there a fix for this yet?


----------



## Stea1th (Dec 26, 2008)

I have a onkyo 607 and I have some similar issues. 

found this thread by using google to see if others are having the issue.

Weird part of the whole issue, is that its worse on certain days. 

i never had issues with fios, but ever since I moved it's been a problem. 
First noticed the issue with cablevision, but thought it was their service. When switching channels
or certain commercials my sound would go out and Id get a click from the amp
as if i turned it on or switched inputs. Id also sometimes get it when watching
movies that were DD 5.1. I switched to fios and the issue still happens. I dont
really know whats causing it. It's annoying but it seems happen worse on
some days while others it never happens. 

one thing for sure, it's only with the tivo it happens. It does not happen with any other sources. From 360, ps3, pc, or even the box from verizon. It only
happens with the tivo.


----------



## hchang2k (Oct 16, 2003)

I have this problem on a tivo premiere. Doesn't sound like there is much hope of a resolve since this has been going on for 2 years already.


----------



## Frost (Nov 18, 2010)

After watching an interview with the TIVO ceo on the Wall Street Journal website, I remembered how annoyed that I am with Tivo that my series 3 does not pass dolby 5.1 without loud pops every time I change channels, fast forward or rewind. I spend a half hour explaining that my only solution has been to turn off dolby digital and use the PCM audio to someone on live assistance. She didnt understand the problem and told me to escalate it I had to call Tivo. I called tivo and spent 35 minutes explaining I wanted to speak to someone in engineering, the woman on the phone said she could not transfer me. She put me on hold several times and the final response was that I should use the ANALOG OUTPUTS! 

I will never buy another TIVO product because I wont deal with companies that are incapable of providing a product that does as it is advertised (very annoyed to find out that the new tivo premier has the same problem) and almost as angry to find that they dont have any method of talking to anyone who has any technical knowledge.

Not to mention that they clearly know about this problem as this is one of the top posts in a community that Tivo directed me towards!


----------



## Frost (Nov 18, 2010)

Finally had a helpful CSR actually understand the problem, however they talked to an engineer who said that the problem isnt solved and probably wont be. As well, the optical output on the tivo premier is implemented in the same way so will likely have the same problem.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Frost said:


> Finally had a helpful CSR actually understand the problem, however they talked to an engineer who said that the problem isnt solved and probably wont be. As well, the optical output on the tivo premier is implemented in the same way so will likely have the same problem.


The orignal Series 3 did not have this problem at all, and TP TPXL has fixed this problem about 90% of the way, you get a very soft pop/static sound that I think one can live with, The TiVo-HD sound pop was unlivable.


----------



## Frost (Nov 18, 2010)

I guess Im interested to try a premier xl then... but why cant Tivos engineers fix it all the way like every cheap dvd manufacturer can? Why cant I speak to someone who has any knowledge about tech when I call, email or chat Tivo. 

still not sure Ill give them more money.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Frost said:


> I guess Im interested to try a premier xl then... but why cant Tivos engineers fix it all the way like every cheap dvd manufacturer can? Why cant I speak to someone who has any knowledge about tech when I call, email or chat Tivo.
> 
> still not sure Ill give them more money.


You have 30 days to try out the TPXL, return it if the noise is too much for you. I stayed with the original Series 3 because of this noise on my sound system, just changed out to TPXL and the problem is OK for me.


----------



## Fuego (Jan 22, 2007)

Epic tale of a problem TIVO doesn't seem to want to address. I came here tonight courtesy of Google (after a long absence) after finding Fringe nearly unwatchable because of the voice audio dropouts. I've had this problem off and on since "upgrading" from a long line of Tivo boxes and Directv equipment including the H10-250 which never had the problem and a brief stint with a D* HR20-100S (non-TIVO of course).

I'm not sure about the rest of you without going thru 7 pages of posts but I only lose the voice track. I have a TIVO HD XL on FIOS HD using an M-card and use the optical out to my (old) Sony STR-V555-ES with Dolby Digital selected. Background sounds and music don't seem to be affected. Tonight it happened frequently enough I started lip reading. I do NOT have the chirps or pops described by many of you, nor have I ever had them <shrug>. Sometimes if I crank the audio up during the dropout I can barely hear the vocals but they sound "distant" and almost like the voices are in a "can" - very tinny. But I turn it back down before the track kicks back in and blows out the speakers or my ears 

On a hunch I ran through the settings while the show was live and the problem was occurring on with the DD selected. As soon as I flipped to Dolby - PCM the audio was fine. Flip it back to DD and the problem was back. I do use HDMI to connect the video to my TV, but this seems to be strictly a DD output issue - during live TV. The show and any other recordings, where the vocals dropped out while we watched the show live, are fine and play back perfectly on DD.

I had been considering an upgrade to the Premiere box but based on the comments above it doesn't look like TIVO has resolved the problem, nor do they seem interested in doing so since this thread is 2 years old.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Fuego said:


> Epic tale of a problem TIVO doesn't seem to want to address. I came here tonight courtesy of Google (after a long absence) after finding Fringe nearly unwatchable because of the voice audio dropouts. I've had this problem off and on since "upgrading" from a long line of Tivo boxes and Directv equipment including the H10-250 which never had the problem and a brief stint with a D* HR20-100S (non-TIVO of course).
> 
> I'm not sure about the rest of you without going thru 7 pages of posts but I only lose the voice track. I have a TIVO HD XL on FIOS HD using an M-card and use the optical out to my (old) Sony STR-V555-ES with Dolby Digital selected. Background sounds and music don't seem to be affected. Tonight it happened frequently enough I started lip reading. I do NOT have the chirps or pops described by many of you, nor have I ever had them <shrug>. Sometimes if I crank the audio up during the dropout I can barely hear the vocals but they sound "distant" and almost like the voices are in a "can" - very tinny. But I turn it back down before the track kicks back in and blows out the speakers or my ears
> 
> ...


If I understand your problem you do not get the center channel that has the voices but you do hear the background sounds of the program. If that is true I had that problem years ago when I first got HD from Comcast, I got the head Comcast HD tech to my home and after showing him the problem he told me that it was from his head end and he would fix it, within one day I never had that problem again.


----------

